# The Forever 21 (or any other brand) Wish List Thread



## CellyCell (Jul 24, 2007)

So me &amp; Mindy are huge F21 fanatics and talk about this place constantly.

Figured why not make a wish list thread and post pictures of what you want from there or any other store you like.

But post pictures - no links, please!

I'll start. Mines are all from Forever21:





















































Bloop Bloop


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha. Oh man, tear* gotta start all over.


----------



## Solimar (Jul 26, 2007)

F21:























There's a lot more, but I don't have the patience atm!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Ahh! I had so many, too! LOL!

I'll see if I can find the pics...


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 2, 2007)

Forever21:

This is so odd looking, I like it -














Payless:

I really liked these shoes - even tho I suck at walking on heels.






Urban Outfitters:






Not much new things going on. Saw a bunch of cute stuff at Arden B.

But meh.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 2, 2007)

Forrever21 doesnt sell to Canada they must hate canadians


----------



## nad4321 (Aug 3, 2007)

ohh those are really cute i might have to check em out


----------



## princessmich (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice choices


----------



## XkrissyX (Aug 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Forever21:
This is so odd looking, I like it -

http://www.forever21.com/images/med/41811361-01.jpg

http://www.forever21.com/images/med/...9738589-01.jpg

Payless:

I really liked these shoes - even tho I suck at walking on heels.

http://www.payless.com/Images/thumbs...65_thumbsq.gif

Urban Outfitters:

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/image...l/p396359c.jpg

Not much new things going on. Saw a bunch of cute stuff at Arden B.

But meh.

Im loving the shoes mama, You should buy one.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im loving the shoes mama, You should buy one. I tried them out already. And I was &gt;&lt; this close to buying them.I walked decently in them! Hahaha. More practice and I got it down.

Maybe when I hang out with you - we'll go by the one near your house.

And then drive by goodwill and pick something up for your baby. HAHA.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your so mean. My baby is so going to hate you. Hey i heard its bad to piss off a newly pregnant girl because towards the months she will dispies you.
Tisk tisk its going to be sad if i have the " ewww ma go away, i hate u right now" moods.

I dont know ma, its ur warning better watch out.

You're ruining my thread.
Go find some site that sell clothes for the preggars and post pictures.

Horrita!


----------



## XkrissyX (Aug 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're ruining my thread.
Go find some site that sell clothes for the preggars and post pictures.

Horrita!






booo you whore!



im goin to get fatter..no more f21


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif booo you whore!



im goin to get fatter..no more f21 Aw. They still sell tunics, mamita.And remember that place next to Nordstom? The maternity shop for rich folks. There you go


----------



## lipjunkie (Aug 23, 2007)

i really adore the black belted shirtdress...it's probably not in stores anymore though


----------

